# The Future of FreeBSD...



## mrcoolhead (Apr 20, 2010)

Is FreeBSD growing any larger? GNU/Linux seems to be growing in momentum, more and more people are using it. I saw a graph showing the growth of Linux but it showed GNU/FreeBSD as the same size 10 years later. Does anyone have any data to disprove this?

I'm a FreeBSD user.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 20, 2010)

@mrcoolhead

When FreeBSD 4.x was around, its was famous for its rock stability and performance.

When 5.x series have been released, a lot of work been done to SMP subsystem, which needed time to mature, what happen about 7.x series, now with 8.x series and all the updates FreeBSD gained (along with ZFS), its better then ever (and clean at the same time, what you cant say about Linux ... [1]).

[1] http://theregister.co.uk/2009/09/22/linus_torvalds_linux_bloated_huge/

Check these to see how many things have been added/upgraded/improved in FreeBSD:
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd7.html
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd8.html
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd9.html

Also check *FreeBSD Quarterly Status Reports*, to see what was new and when:
http://freebsd.org/news/status/

FreeBSD is alive and kicking, while even creators of Linux (Linus himself) admits the obvious truth, Linux is bloated.


----------



## aragon (Apr 20, 2010)

mrcoolhead said:
			
		

> I saw a graph showing the growth of Linux but it showed GNU/FreeBSD as the same size 10 years later.


GNU/FreeBSD != FreeBSD

It sounds like you saw a graph of GNU/kFreeBSD.

Where is this graph?

As vermaden said, FreeBSD is alive and well, but I've never seen a chart of growth over time.


----------



## joel@ (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread is doomed to fail. I'm closing it.


----------

